# Link in Tabelle öffnen?



## Weinliebhaberin (31. März 2004)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich gestehe - ich bin neu, weiblich und ziemlich verloren.

Als ich mich an meine erste Homepage wagte, sagte man mir, ich solle statt Frames Tabellen vorziehen.

Nun hab ich aber ein Problem (anzusehen unter: http://www.pumuckl.de.pn): Wenn ich im linken Menü einen Hyperlink anklicke, möchte ich gern, dass sich dieser in der mittleren Tabelle der Seite öffnet - und nicht in einem neuen Fenster, wie ich es bei Frontpage nur hinkriege.

Ist es irgendwie möglich, die Tabelle in der Mitte der Seite als Ziel-Anzeigeort für die Links in der linken Menüleiste auszuwählen?

Habt bitte Mitleid - und Nachsicht, fange nunmal gerade erst an ;-))

Vielen herzlichen Dank schonmal,

Eure Iris!

P.S.: Weshalb raten mir so viele von Frames ab? Ich finde sie viel einfacher zu handhaben als diese dummen Tabellen *grummel*...


----------



## Avariel (31. März 2004)

Tabellen sind viel schöner, wenn man erstmal das dahinterliegende Prinzip verstanden und ein bisschen Übung damit hat 
Bei Frames kommen Suchmaschinen halt öfters mal ins Stolpern z.B.

So wie bei Frames einfach den entsprechenden Tabellenteil als Ziel des Links anvisieren kannst du nicht, deshalb öffnest du einfach eine neue Seite, die genauso aussieht wie die alte, nur der Inhalt der mittleren Spalte ist anders.


----------



## Weinliebhaberin (31. März 2004)

*Hui...*

Hi Du!

Oh Mann - ich wünschte, ich hätte nur annähernd nen Überblick über diese dummen Hintergründe des Homepage-Gestaltens.. *anKopfpack*

Das ärgert mich irgendwie mit der Tabelle - dann öffnet sich ja bei jedem Linkklick immer ein neues separates Fenster - oder kann ich das irgendwie so gestalten, dass sich das neue Fenster anstelle des alten Fensters öffnet - das also das alte nicht mehr vorhanden ist, sondern nur das neue?

Das ist alles wahnsinnig umständlich - da muss man ja tausend Dinge abspeichern und bedenken. *seufz*...
...also wirklich - dass Frauen kompliziert gestrickt sind, kann ich in dieser Hinsicht nicht unterschreiben - für mich könnte die ganze Homepagearie von mir aus wesentlich unkomplizierter gemacht werden...

Achja.

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort!

Iris


----------



## Fey (31. März 2004)

Hallo,

nimm einfach das target="_blank" aus deinem Link raus. Dann tut es.

Gruß,
Feyiama

P.S.: Jedem Neuling des HP-Gestaltens kann ich http://teamone.selfhtml.de nur wärmstens ans Herz legen.


----------



## Avariel (31. März 2004)

Das dauert, bis man das alles so drin hat 
So für den sanften Start in HTML willst du dir vielleicht das mal anschauen..sozusagen die allerelementarsten Basics Der HTMLing 
Zu deinem Linkproblem:

```
<a href="http://stadt.heim.at/london/162687/Amsterdampics/index.htm" target="_blank">Amsterdam 2003</a>
```
Das ist dein Linkcode.. wenn du jetzt das target="_blank" einfach rauslöschst, ersetzt er die aktuelle Seite mit der neu geladenen, das dürfte das sein was du brauchst.
Als Nachschlagewerk in Punkto HTML sollte man wohl dann auch noch SelfHTML kennen, sozusagen das Standardnachschlagewerk für uns alle, wenn wir mal wieder auf der Leitung stehen..und alles kann man ja auch nicht im Kopf haben 
Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß bis zum nächsten Problem *g*

Avariel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2004)

*Ohne *  PHP (oder ähnliches) und einem include kommst du so mit Boardmitteln von HTML nicht weiter, weil sondt zwingend ein (I)frame genommen werden müsste!


----------



## Weinliebhaberin (31. März 2004)

*Hi nochmal!*

Danke für die vielen schönen Tipps in punkto "Weiterbildung in HTML-Verständnis" - die Adressen sind schon abgespeichert!

Dieses (i)frames-Dingens interessiert mich...

Vielleicht sollte ich das mal ausprobieren - aber simpel ist das bestimmt mal wieder auch nicht, nicht wahr? *schonBösesahnt* ;-)

Dann wollen wir mal weitersuchen...oder gibts ne ganz simple Antwort? *hoffendguck* ;-))

Danke mal wieder!

Iris

P.S.: Wahnsinn, wie schnell man hier von netten Leuten Antwort bekommt. *staun*


----------



## steff aka sId (31. März 2004)

iframe an sich ist ja schön und gut allerdings finde ich es doof das man dann nicht so richtig schön mit nem Hintergrundbild für die ganze Seite arbeiten kann. Wenn der Hintergrund allerdings einfarbig ist ist das weniger ein Problem...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2004)

Also ein *Iframe* ist vom Prinzip fast das selbe wie ein FRameset, *nur* der Iframe ist ein einzelnes Objekt in der seite, das frei positioierbar ist (CSS).

I = Inline (Frame) ...

Also vom Prinzip wäre deine Framesorge mit dem Iframe nur halb gelöst!

Achso Code:


```
<iframe src="datei.htm" name="FrameName" width="800" height="400">
```

Ansteuerbar genau wie ein Framebestandteil aus einem Framset mit:

target="Framename"

Und würdest Du dich für einen I(nline)Frame entscheide müsste eben jener in deine Tabelle!


----------



## Weinliebhaberin (31. März 2004)

*Wow!*

Klasse - Danke Thomas!

Bin gerade fleissig am Ausprobieren - aber irgendwie bekomme ich das Ding nicht so richtig positioniert. Das mit dem "target.." funktioniert hervorragend - mein einziges Problem ist jetzt noch, dass zwar das Menü auf der linken Seite bestehen bleibt, dass jedoch die Tabelle auf der rechten Seite mit "Latest News" bzw. mit dem Foto komplett wegfällt.

Irgendwie sieht das nu so aus, als hätte ich nur das eine Menü und keine wirklichen Tabellen mehr. (Ist nicht online, ich hoffe, du kannst dir vorstellen, was ich meine, bastle gerade mit Frontpage - jämmerlich dummes Problem übrigens *genervtguck*)...

Übrigens fängt das an, Spaß zu machen - obschon ich mich mit den Fachbegriffen leider noch so wenig auskenne, dass ich immer Schwierigkeiten hab, genau das in den Anleitungen zu finden, womit ich ein Problem hab - kanns ja nicht richtig benennen ;-) 

Danke

iris


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2004)

Also ich muttmasse mal:

Entweder hast du den Iframe zu groß gemacht....

oder dein Tabellenaufbau stimmt noch nicht ganz.

Hier mal ein Beispiel:


```
<table ....  weitere Attribute nach Lust...... >
<tr>
<td colspan="3">
<!-- Hier dein Header rein -->
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><!-- linkes Menü --></td>
<td><iframe src="start.htm" name="content" width="440" height="460"></td>
<td><!-- rechtes Menü --></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="3">
<!-- Hier deine "Fußzeile rein" -->
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


Und meine Empfehlung: Finger weg von MS Frontpage, dabei lernst Du das HTML nicht....

Wenn Du es kannst (später) kannst du auf einen Wysiwyg Editor zurückgreifen, aber am anfang empfehle ich so bitter es sein mag einen reinen Texteditor.


----------

